# New to Loom knitting - issue with ribbing



## diamondbelle

I finally took my round looms out of the closet and decided to try loom knitting. I've run into an issue, and I don't know if it's the nature of loom knitting or my technique.

I wanted to loom a 2x2 rib hat. I started with my smallest round loom, which makes a preemie size hat - just for practice.

I did the e-wrap for the cast-on, then the ribbing. When I finished the hat and took it off the loom, the starting row stitches were huge, and nothing I did would even out the stitches. So I ripped out the whole hat.

I made another hat on that same loom with the same yarn, but it was all stockinette stitch. I was able to stretch the hat so that the stitches evened out & the bottom curled up - which was fine.

On a larger loom, I did an e-wrap knit hat holding 2 strands of worsted weight yarn together. When I finished that hat and took it off the loom, the starting row stitches were so big that I put those stitches on a circular knitting needle and knit a couple of inches of 2x2 ribbing. Without the ribbing, the edge of the hat looked awful.

I tried again, using more tension on the working yarn, but then it was difficult to knit the stitches.

My question is - does a loom-knitted hat or other project always have large cast-on stitches, and if so, how do you fix them?

Or - do I just need to practice more?


----------



## Buttons

I either left it like that (on the preemies) or I put a brim on my hats. I like to hear what others have to say on this subject. I always wondered.


----------



## bonster

I only know how to make one thing on the loom (round) and that is hats. I only know the one stitch but would like to learn more. I always put a brim on the hats. I have made lots of hats for the homeless shelters. They are quick to make and I use lots of my stash. One of these days I will learn to do more than the one thing on the loom. I bought the Martha Stewart loom set but have yet to figure out how to use it!


----------



## fatkitty

I do a brim by the method shown in this video which makes a neat edge





I also have the Martha Stewart loom set which I got as a free gift with a magazine subscription a couple of years ago. I have only just started to use it and have found quite a few 'how to's' on YouTube for both loom knitting and weaving with it. I just made a lovely heart cushion from this one


----------



## bonster

Thanks. I like the brim that way. Yes, it is much neater than letting the end roll up. The is how I make my hats except for the end. I take the tail of the working yarn, thread a needle with it, and run it back through the loop so that it doesn't unravel. I'll have to try it the way it is done in the video.

Some day I'll get back to the Martha Stewart one. I did make a hat but it took a long time (much longer than it took on the Knifty Knitter). First thing that happened with the MS kit was I bent the tool. Fortunately they are inexpensive to replace!


fatkitty said:


> I do a brim by the method shown in this video which makes a neat edge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also have the Martha Stewart loom set which I got as a free gift with a magazine subscription a couple of years ago. I have only just started to use it and have found quite a few 'how to's' on YouTube for both loom knitting and weaving with it. I just made a lovely heart cushion from this one


----------



## fatkitty

bonster said:


> Thanks. I like the brim that way. Yes, it is much neater than letting the end roll up. The is how I make my hats except for the end. I take the tail of the working yarn, thread a needle with it, and run it back through the loop so that it doesn't unravel. I'll have to try it the way it is done in the video.
> 
> Some day I'll get back to the Martha Stewart one. I did make a hat but it took a long time (much longer than it took on the Knifty Knitter). First thing that happened with the MS kit was I bent the tool. Fortunately they are inexpensive to replace!


I bent the tool too, not the sturdiest of items! Luckily I had a couple of others to hand.


----------



## bonster

I know someone else on the forum said theirs bent too. It's still usable tho.


fatkitty said:


> I bent the tool too, not the sturdiest of items! Luckily I had a couple of others to hand.


----------



## Buttons

There was someone on kp that taped it and then I think, put cloth on it to make it a little sturdier. I bought a new one at Joann's for the kb looms and its a lot better than the cheapy ones.


----------



## Knitnewbie

I just started with the looms and I found that I have to make the cast on row, extremely tight. Haven't bent my tool yet, thank heaven, but have had some major wrestles with the tool and getting the knit row done. I was trying to make a scarf, but it looked so loose and crazy, I found a video on how to make a square and I'm using that one to make my scarf. I'm just going to make it longer and put some tassels on the edge. I'll post when I'm done. Here is a link to the video I'm using: 



 Hope it will hyperlink or you will have to copy and paste it into your browser.


----------



## 1kathyr

Have you tried a different cast on method! I like the crochet cast on the best and there are a number of other ones, too. Here is a site with some of them:http://loomknittinghelp.com/looms/rlr/caston.html


----------



## diamondbelle

1kathyr said:


> Have you tried a different cast on method! I like the crochet cast on the best and there are a number of other ones, too. Here is a site with some of them:http://loomknittinghelp.com/looms/rlr/caston.html


Thanks! I haven't seen the different cast on methods for the loom. I like the crochet cast on for my regular knitting. I'll have to try this on my next project.

One thing I like about working on the loom is that I can do it either right or left handed. That helps to eliminate strain on my right hand from holding the hook, or when knitting for a long period of time.


----------



## 1kathyr

diamondbelle said:


> Thanks! I haven't seen the different cast on methods for the loom. I like the crochet cast on for my regular knitting. I'll have to try this on my next project.
> 
> One thing I like about working on the loom is that I can do it either right or left handed. That helps to eliminate strain on my right hand from holding the hook, or when knitting for a long period of time.


I also like the looms because they are easier on my hands!
Here's another page with a few other methods:

http://isela.typepad.com/Patterns/CastOnTutorial.pdf

Search YouTube, too--LOTS of tutorials there!


----------



## Moon Loomer

Hi All, the e-wrap cast on is loose. Purl the first row, snugging the stitches, then garter, moss, double moss, all the ribs, cable, seed, and welt are a few non rolling stitches for hats. When doing a brim at the turning point purl 3 rows, then do the outside of the hat, when the brim is made check that the purled stitches are centered on the bottom edge. A loose e-wrapped cast on can be neatly finished using a crocheted bind off as on the end of a scarf. The snug hat, use the proper sized loom (see CinDWoodcrafts.com) loose e - wrap the loom, R1, again e - wrap (tighter) the loom, R2, first stitch *flat wrap and knit the bottom wrap over the top two wraps*, repeat around the loom *...*. R 3 - ?, repeat *...*. This will (if properly sized) make a warm, wind resistant, and snug brim, for a hat that you can creatively finish. Have fun, Moon Loomer


----------



## fatkitty

Thank you Moon Loomer. Always nice to get some guidance from those more experienced than ourselves.


----------



## diamondbelle

Has anyone done a cast on with waste yarn?

I have a Bond Sweater machine, and many patterns suggest casting on with the e-wrap with waste yarn, knitting some rows, then switching to the main yarn. Then, if you want to add ribbing at the bottom, you have live stitches to work with instead of the cast on stitches.

I might try that next time, because it won't matter how loose the cast on row is.


----------



## Moon Loomer

diamondbelle said:


> Has anyone done a cast on with waste yarn?
> 
> I have a Bond Sweater machine, and many patterns suggest casting on with the e-wrap with waste yarn, knitting some rows, then switching to the main yarn. Then, if you want to add ribbing at the bottom, you have live stitches to work with instead of the cast on stitches.
> 
> I might try that next time, because it won't matter how loose the cast on row is.


I have used a waste yarn cast on starting a hat at the top and working down. I have been asked how do I produce upside down stitches, great fun. There is a toe up baby booty that works well for the 4 month to ?!? when the child stops looking at their feet and starts trying to get the feet under themselves. Moon Loomer


----------



## diamondbelle

Thanks! I love trying out new techniques.


----------



## kevin

Hello, I am trying to think of some other loom stiches i can do for hats. I like a challenge. I dont want the same look on all my thinkgs i make. I want a veriety. I am making mostly hats right now for the people city mission here.

kevin


----------



## Moon Loomer

kevin said:


> Hello, I am trying to think of some other loom stiches i can do for hats. I like a challenge. I dont want the same look on all my thinkgs i make. I want a veriety. I am making mostly hats right now for the people city mission here.
> 
> kevin


 Hi Kevin, 
Try YouTube pick a stitch or pattern search for it on YouTube then watch more than one presenter. That way you will find that there is more3 than one "right" way. Keep a list of the YouTube sites so you can go back to the good ones. Have fun, Moon Loomer


----------



## kevin

ok ty


----------



## Loomahat

kevin said:


> Hello, I am trying to think of some other loom stiches i can do for hats. I like a challenge. I dont want the same look on all my thinkgs i make. I want a veriety. I am making mostly hats right now for the people city mission here.
> 
> kevin


One of my favorite stitches it the Double Moss Stitch


----------



## Loomahat

Moon Loomer said:


> I have used a waste yarn cast on starting a hat at the top and working down. I have been asked how do I produce upside down stitches, great fun. There is a toe up baby booty that works well for the 4 month to ?!? when the child stops looking at their feet and starts trying to get the feet under themselves. Moon Loomer


Can you add some pictures of this technique?


----------

